

Why Jinja is not Django and why Django should have a look at it - snprbob86
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2008/9/16/why-jinja-is-not-django-and-why-django-should-have-a-look-at-it

======
snprbob86
I've been using Django for a while and have two major complaints:

1) newforms sometimes takes some serious wrestling to make co-operative

2) The template system bites!

We plan to move to Jinja2 after we finally launch something. However, the
biggest blocker for us is lack of auto-escaping.

------
newt0311
From the article: "I am not a compiler guy."

It shows. Queryset performance is completely divorced from the performance of
the template engine as querysets are coded natively in python and just called
from the AST evaluator. Also, code generation is incredibly complex (at least
compared to an AST evaluator) so unless you convert to something _much much_
faster like machine-code, it's usually not worth the effort (which considering
Django's speed relative to other frameworks seems to be the case).

Sorry. Some myths about AST compilers grate at me sometimes.

~~~
snprbob86
I'm more interested in the lexing/parsing problems and how they apply to
writing custom tags. It is also nice to have a more complete expression
language. I don't really buy into the strict logic separation argument, but
then again my team is composed entirely of Python programmers.

~~~
newt0311
Frankly, lexing and parsing is boring. Custom tags can be easily accounted for
by treating them as a symbol as is done in other programming languages.

